# Cm 7 working HDMI?



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does cm 7 HDMI port work also I have real HDMI app but honestly I cannot even remeber how to set it up or what channel to put it on

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

why not post this in the CM thread? may get more attention


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

No i think it would get more attention here Matt. You little turd burglar


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

As far as I know, HDMI does not work with CM. The HDMI requires some of the Blur framework.

@IRONMatt, I think having it here is fine. The CM7 thread is a bit cluttered at this point and getting a reply can be tough.


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay well maybe one day it will work

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i hopeing one day they update it to work...but it does work with liberty at this point...so maybe they'll use the same route jrummy did to make it work eventually


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya i hopeing one day they update it to work...but it does work with liberty at this point...so maybe they'll use the same route jrummy did to make it work eventually


Doesn't it work in liberty because liberty is actually using a lot of the blur framework? The difference between current ROMs for the DX and CM7 is that CM7 is completely built off source. That is why we can't get the blur camera to work either. Too many framework dependencies that just aren't there because it is truly AOSP.


----------



## OGissimO (Jun 8, 2011)

cae312006 said:


> theay are here these are the AB15 files it is the 2 Moto files ftp://65.119.211.175/


Thank You..

Sent from my DROIDRAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## OGissimO (Jun 8, 2011)

I get the page is not available when I click on link ftp://65.119.211.175/

Sent from my DROIDRAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## OGissimO (Jun 8, 2011)

bnb said:


> same data issue here. i hear gummy's data is stable why not take the apk files from there and copy them to AXIOM B17s?


Gummy is stable getting 3 bars now..

Sent from my DROIDRAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------

